

Poorsplaining: What It's Really Like to Be Poor in America - pacaro
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-10-02/what-being-poor-is-really-like-linda-tirados-hand-to-mouth

======
pacaro
Also this original essay on huff post [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/linda-
tirado/why-poor-peoples-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/linda-tirado/why-
poor-peoples-bad-decisions-make-perfect-sense_b_4326233.html)

And the book (Hand to Mouth) on Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/Hand-Mouth-
Living-Bootstrap-America/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Hand-Mouth-Living-
Bootstrap-America/dp/B00JPR5JA0/)

